
Stephen Wolfram's A New Kind of Science Book is Free - yarapavan
http://www.wolframscience.com/nks/
======
yarapavan
Announcement post - [https://backchannel.com/a-new-kind-of-science-a-15-year-
view...](https://backchannel.com/a-new-kind-of-science-a-15-year-
view-4f5668abe54f)

------
ebneter
If you can't sell I suppose you can give it away. The dead-tree versions make
excellent bookends and doorstops.

